# Snow blower controlled with loader hydraulic outlets



## aslc (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a kubota m7040 and am trying to hook up the loader curl and lift hydraulic outlet's to run the chute.
When I hook up to the curl and dump hyd. the chute will only turn with the loader stick pushed left. Switch hoses and the chute will rotate the other way but not back. If I hook them up to the up down on the loader hydos the chute will rotate both ways. 
What am I missing to get the left right control's to run the chute.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

aslc said:


> I have a kubota m7040 and am trying to hook up the loader curl and lift hydraulic outlet's to run the chute.
> When I hook up to the curl and dump hyd. the chute will only turn with the loader stick pushed left. Switch hoses and the chute will rotate the other way but not back. If I hook them up to the up down on the loader hydos the chute will rotate both ways.
> What am I missing to get the left right control's to run the chute.


I had a similar issue with a plow on a L 5740. The loader control has 2 right positions. Push hard to the right and it should work. I read somewhere not to use a hydraulic motor on those ports because it could blow the seals.


----------



## kevinjd (Mar 3, 2016)

aslc said:


> I have a kubota m7040 and am trying to hook up the loader curl and lift hydraulic outlet's to run the chute.
> When I hook up to the curl and dump hyd. the chute will only turn with the loader stick pushed left. Switch hoses and the chute will rotate the other way but not back. If I hook them up to the up down on the loader hydos the chute will rotate both ways.
> What am I missing to get the left right control's to run the chute.


Maybe you have your bucket curl in regeneration mode for a faster dump. Check your tractors owner manual for locking out regen mode.


----------

